# Bungee strap for e collar



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I think my pup might do better with a bungee strap.

I see two different styles, one has a buckle and just a small elastic section on one side. Would that put even pressure on the receiver?

The other style has no buckles and the bungee portion looks as though it would put more even pressure but I dont love the look of it or the idea that I couldn't get on the same known hole (size wise ) when I put it on.

Anybody have input on using either? I have never bought long contact points but wondering if I should, he has the more dense coat of any GSD I have ever had and I don't want to screw up his initial collar work with a crappy connection. I haven't started yet


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I use bungies with a lock-tight fitting. I pretty much just cut off a section of the original collar and use a small section of bungie and the contact is perfect. For GSD I use the 3/4 inch contact points for Dogtra collars.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Bailiff are you saying you make your own bungee collar? Because I am not that cool 

I will try and cut and paste links to the ones I am trying to choose from & maybe you can tell me which one you think is a better design?

Thanks for your input


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

These are the two. Do you see one being better than the other? I prefer the one with buckle.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the first one. And it works great.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

eddie1976E said:


> I have the first one. And it works great.


Great thanks


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I use the bungee cord one, but it does get moved out of position if it comes in contact with something.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ausland are you talking about the bottom one


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

I really like the bungee leash. It goes good with my tactical harness -- no pulling against the neck.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Ausland are you talking about the bottom one


Yes my trainer suggested it. I don't remember where I got it online, just like the ones in the second pic. Easier on and off but it can move around if my pup bumps it up against something or plays with another dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

ausdland said:


> Yes my trainer suggested it. I don't remember where I got it online, just like the ones in the second pic. Easier on and off but it can move around if my pup bumps it up against something or plays with another dog.


That would bug me


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> These are the two. Do you see one being better than the other? I prefer the one with buckle.


I do them like the second picture. Yeah I modify my own collars with this and also any e collar for training clients. Either one will work just fine. Both work better contact wise than an unmodified collar.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> That would bug me


I put them on snug so this isn't typically an issue and even if it did move around the neck it doesn't significantly hinder its operation.

The biggest plus I see on the first type of bungie is the dog can't chew the little tabs off like they do on the second type of arrangement sometimes. Ofc if you make them the perfect length this really isn't an issue either.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Baillif said:


> I put them on snug so this isn't typically an issue and even if it did move around the neck it doesn't significantly hinder its operation.
> 
> The biggest plus I see on the first type of bungie is the dog can't chew the little tabs off like they do on the second type of arrangement sometimes. Ofc if you make them the perfect length this really isn't an issue either.


I don't think chewing would be a problem with my dog. But if you think the buckle version is ok I think I will just go with that. I have been having him wear the collar turned off prior to getting ready to start him and he just seems different than any other dog I have done, shape if his neck or...? Unless I REALLY crank it I know the contacts aren't on him good and I know his neck swells quite a bit when he runs because if I start a walk with a properly fitted prong, let him offleash for 30 mins, I can't get the same prong back on him without a real fight so I had to add a link.

And his hair is justs so thick and dense compared to any of my other dogs. I have never gotten the lohger contacts but I think I better for him


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Is 1/2 inch what comes standard on a Dogtra? I looked at my collars and they don't look like 3/4, I know whats on there is whatever comes standard. I just emailed Dogtra to see if I can get contact points for my old collars. 

Thanks Bailif


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I use the bottom kind and have had no issues with it.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

standard is 1/2 on dogtra i believe. 3/4 is perfect for GSD length haired dogs. i only go 1 inch on crazy long haired dogs.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks. Dogtra wrote back to me & said the contact points they sell will still work for any older collars, even my discontinued 280ncp. 

I am going to upgrade everything before I start him, I dont want to waste time or have crappy communication because I didn't get the appropriate stuff. 

My last two gsds (the female I still have) has a normal coat and did fine with the 1/2 inch. So did my old male but he was not purebred and his coat was thinner than the average gsd.

What do you usually use for pet training Bailif, a 280 or arc or one of the heavier duy collars? If you even use Dogtras that is. These educators seem to be getting popular.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I own a 282 NCP that I usually use for my own dogs but it usually doesn't get used unless I'm doing sport training. 

For the pets in the board and train program we usually use a Dogtra IQ. The IQ is simple and easy. I like it. Really the only downside to it is clients sometimes fidget with the remote and can accidentally turn their dials up or down without realizing it. It isn't that big of a deal though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought the bottom strap and am a bit skeptical. First off it was advertised as biothane but it is plain coated nylon - not that big a deal but the width seems awful narrow to handle my Dogtra reciever and it is not predrilled for mounting the receiver -- since my dog is going to be running through the woods with it I am not sure I trust this bungee to hold


----------

